# twisting, yellowing leaves



## frankthetank (Mar 14, 2009)

First off the stats:
bagseed
5 weeks into flower
generic soil with no added nutes
PH is confirmed at 6.8
tiger bloom nutes cut down per dose
400w hps 
plants 18-24 inches from lights (no others are twisting like this)
temps 80 lights on 62 lights off
this all started over a 2-3 day period

I have sprayed with epsom water and it seemed to make it worse from yesterday (mostly more yellowing)

I'm guessing mag def but who knows.  It seems to have a little nute burn on the tips so I dont think its a NPK def unless they have now gotten locked out.  If anyone has any ideas -love to hear em


----------



## frankthetank (Mar 14, 2009)

heres some other things i forgot

2 gallon pot
good ventilation with fan 
humidity 50-60%
I added a little dol. lime to soil originally
feed every other watering
the plant is in the corner furthest from the fan
using tap water but let it sit out for a day or two

hope this helps any input is appreciated


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 14, 2009)

hmm.. the curling of the leaves resembles heat stress, but the yellowing is mainly near the bottom.. all the same bagseed? almost looks like she's using up her own goodies...maybe a better weed doctor will stop by with better advice. goodluck though..buds look sweet.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like she should to me my friend..wouldnt hurt to throw in some Big Bloom with that Tiger Bloom..or some coffee tea/worm tea..Hope this helps



ps...I like your shovle:giggle:


----------



## frankthetank (Mar 15, 2009)

I was thinking heat stress too but none of the bigger ones that are closer to the light are acting the same way.  i have a freak clone in flower now that was taken from this same plant when i accidentaly dropped a light on it,  which has grown ridiculously big (the top half of the one that is twisting now.)  Its a couple of weeks behind this one so i'll see if it has the same problems. But as for the problem at hand ????


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go with a freak plant that thinks its a little too hot as well... maybe postion it in a cooler part of the room...


----------



## frankthetank (Mar 15, 2009)

well i just got home and noticed its top half clone has 2 bottom fan leaves that are turning yollow like this one but not twisting(yet).  the leaves on the one in the pics appear to be taco-ing but could it really need that much mag, seeing how i just gave it plenty yesterday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

Im leaning towards HEAT now to after a closer look....what is the temps at soil levle?    and room temps?..can you post a close up of the leaf *4us*?  thanks:bolt::bong:


----------



## frankthetank (Mar 16, 2009)

Room temps are around 60f lights off and 80-82f with lights on, i will post up a pic when the lights come back on later


----------



## frankthetank (Mar 16, 2009)

heres the latest pics of leafs up close


----------



## hemp319 (Apr 6, 2009)

did u find out the problem? my leaves look just like urs and I don't know how to save em.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 6, 2009)

It looks exactly like the problem I just had with my white widow and ice.  I'll dig up the thread and post the link here.  ...

EDIT:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39632

I didn't post any further pics and I just harvested the ice saturday and the white widow today but that's what the leaves looked like.


----------



## frankthetank (Apr 7, 2009)

well still not sure of the problem (thinking lockout), but i flushed her and gave a weak nute flush as well.  I have switched to ro water and keep a close eye on ph.  she seems to not have gotten worse since but i think my city water was having something to do with it, but its still too early to tell. ill let you guys know in a few days if this remedies the problem.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 7, 2009)

Dude, when I switched from my city water, to R/O water, the change in my plants was amazing. It was worth every penny of the RO filter system, I think you might start seeing some good come from ROed water...


----------



## walter (Apr 7, 2009)

this is common for maturing plants, this has happened to me often the plant is taking all the nutriants it can out of the plant and putting it towards the flowering stage this is no big deal i usually just snip them off its no big deal really or another way that slowed the plant down from doing this was i would wait for my soil to kinda get dry and i would put a table spoon of blood and bone meal in hot water shake it up till water turns brownish then mix that with a gallon of water and flush the plant with it. hope this helps it helped me. if anyone dissagrees dont be scared to voice your opinion this was just mine.


----------



## frankthetank (Apr 7, 2009)

I have'nt gone with the RO filtration system yet just bought gallons of it from k-mart.  I kinda just want to see if it makes a difference at all.  Hopefully it will work for me as well.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 7, 2009)

In response to walters post, I'm a big believer in never takin leaves off a plant until they're brown and shriveled. Even pure yellow leaves contain nutes that the plant can and will eventually use and act as buffers for over/under fertilization. P and K have alot to do with the cell structures of leaves, and if the leaf is still holding its shape, it still has those nutes in it and they can still be drawn out and used by the rest of the plant...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like an iron deficiency to me.


----------



## D3 (Apr 8, 2009)

BuddyLuv, what do you use for an iron deficiency in hydro.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 8, 2009)

Advanced Nutrients Sensi Cal Mg. Their a bunch of other Calcium, Magnesium, and Iron supplements out there, Dutch Master, Botanicare, Flora Nova, etc... all have one.


----------



## D3 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks dude. You have any ideas on my thread "Leaf Promlem 2"?


----------

